# Need a 10 bolt axle shaft



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Need a 10 bolt axle, mine was damaged according to the shop doing my rearend. 
Its a 28 spline regular Pontiac 10 bolt shaft. Anyone got one they can ship me?


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Does Yukon axles have one? I've used them in the past and thier stuff is stronger than OEM.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm looking for a CHEAP used one, not concerned with strength, car is pretty stock.


----------



## JustAl (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi, What year housing ? 64-67 are the same, but in 68-72 the housing and axles increased in length 1/2 inch per side.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Good call, its a 68 Thanks!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

FlambeauHO said:


> Need a 10 bolt axle, mine was damaged according to the shop doing my rearend.
> Its a 28 spline regular Pontiac 10 bolt shaft. Anyone got one they can ship me?


I might have one from my original 69 10-bolt. Holler back if you want me to check for it.

Bear


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Yeah, if you would part with it for a deal, I'm over budget a load on the rear end lol


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm pretty sure I've got them, but if they're where I think they are it's going to take some digging and I won't be able to get to them until I get the Beast put back together and running so I can move it. I've got the head back, waiting on a new set of valve stem seals which will either arrive tomorrow afternoon or early next week.

Don't let me forget...

How much do you think the axle is worth?

Bear


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Ames sells new ones for $189 each, so do the math.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I paid $35 for one about 20 years ago for my '65 at a wrecking yard. The last one I bought 10 years ago from The Goat Farm was $175, but I had to have it. Also, all due respect JustAl, the '64 and '65 axles are the same, and the '66 up are longer by 1/2" or so. The one inch wider rear end was a '66 model year introduction. The '69 2.56 rear end assembly I swapped in to my '67 GTO is identical in every way dimensionally to the original rear end....one inch wider than the '65!


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Wrecking yard here wants 20 but I won't have time to get out and pull one this week, plus i was afraid I would get the wrong one. Rock auto has then new for 95 if anyone needs a new one.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

If it's '66-'70, it's the right one. For $20, you can't afford NOT to take the time and grab it. Probably better quality than a new unit, as well. And at $20, the pricing is 20 years behind the curve!!


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

That's what they charge for axle shafts if they have one, I still have to go out in the yard and find a car that will have the right one.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Went ahead and ordered one from rockauto for 94 bucks plus 24 s&h. Its the cheapest I could find one anywhere. Hopefully its the right one...


----------

